# New pics-pup 16 weeks



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Trying again..

Please excuse stack and stuff. I am trying....I know her head is not right but I was holding a treat in my hands. I was just happy she stayed!!!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11226&stc=1&d=1315597218

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11228&stc=1&d=1315597335


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

48 views and zero comments. :-(

I am hoping she might be acceptable to show in UKC and actually be able to finish!! If not, we will still show for the experience but any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think shes a pretty little girl but I don't know enough about confirmation of growing puppies to really comment; I know they go through a lot of changes.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

She is a nice little girl. You should have fun showing her.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Her pink collar shows off her shiny coat- pretty girl!!


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful pup next one is defiantly an all black girl


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, thank you guys for the comments! I was worried she would get laughed at in the ring!!

She is my first show dog and we have been going to breed handling class every week. I know she is not a speciality or even all AKC All-Breed dog but I was hoping she would be ok for UKC. We are the only team planning on showing UKC at her breed handling class. Everyone else is AKC and she is always the only shepherd there (drop in class) so I have nothing to compare her with....

I am very excited about showing her!! This Spring I went to a UKC show to watch (only 3 GSD there and no puppies) and I offered to volunteer to learn. Well, low and behold, I ended up a Ring steward which was quite an education for a first time UKC show goer!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I think she would do great in UKC! I am no expert but I like her angles in front and rear. Though I think she is over stretched in her rear foot placement and her upper may be a little short. Those ears are straight on. Her neck may be a little short but that could be because she is looking up. I think her height proportion to length is good.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Noodles said:


> I think she would do great in UKC! I am no expert but I like her angles in front and rear. Though I think she is over stretched in her rear foot placement and her upper may be a little short. Those ears are straight on. Her neck may be a little short but that could be because she is looking up. I think her height proportion to length is good.


Thank you, Noodles! Yes, I should have placed her rear foot straight up and down, correct? I am still working on it but it is like the blind leading the blind with us!! Thank goodness she is so biddable!!

But, we take the drop in class every week so I think we *may* be improving a bit. However, we still have to work on our gaiting as she constantly tries to scan the floor for food. *sigh* Piglet!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no expert here either, but I LOVE those black dawgs,,she is really gorgeous Have fun with her


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

It is so much fun! I think everyone can agree they learn something new all the time! Yes, Hock is perpendicular to the floor which will make her rear angles look better since they will not be obtuse any more!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Noodles said:


> It is so much fun! I think everyone can agree they learn something new all the time! Yes, Hock is perpendicular to the floor which will make her rear angles look better since they will not be obtuse any more!


I had fun just volunteering!!! Really looking forward to showing!!

Thanks again for the information about getting her hind leg area perpendicular to the ground.....


----------

